# 14 Eco 6 speed front seat vs 14/15 diesel front seat



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Indyeco6spd said:


> I took about a 450 mile trip to Chicago and back today in my 14 Eco manual. Car drove great, decent mileage despite heavy wind. My issue is the front seat and on Eco the lack of lumbar support. My lower back and tailbone would get so stiff it just hurts. I am looking at trading for a 15 Diesel, I know the diesel has leather and heat and perhaps that would help my lower back discomfort. Does the diesel have any lumbar support? Anyone had both cars and can provide any comparison ? Thanks


Diesel leather seats are actually worse. You simply sit on top of them instead of sinking down into them like the 80's and 90's GM leather seats.

There is a add on Lumbar that @XtremeRevolution could help you with.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

As someone who has put 149K miles on my diesel in 2.5 years, I obviously spend a LOT of time in the driver's seat. I am 5 10 and 150 lb and am perfectly comfortable. i don't even have to move around to remain comfortable. i am very sensitive to seat comfort and have gotten rid of other cars in the past that I loved otherwise because I could not get comfortable in the seat. The CTD, for me at least, has great seats. They did take some getting used to in the beginning though, I vaguely remember something about that. It took me a while of fiddling with the adjustments to get it right. Once I did, I pulled the fuse so nobody could change my seat position.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I didn't like my diesel seats at first. Love them now 8 months later. Pretty comfortable car for me at 6'2"


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd like to echo these comments as well. 

The diesel seat is hard but it is great for long drives. My longest being 13 hours with two bathroom stops. You do sit on it rather than in it. 

My cadillac has much more comfortable seats that you sit in as opposed to on. But after five hours or so they get uncomfortable.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was the opposite. My Eco was purchased for the sole purpose of turnpike miles. When my car was down for 2 months the 2LT was my turnpike car. Seats to me weren't as forgiving as the cloth but for kids sake and ascetics, I would pick them if I had to.

I miss my Buick and Mercury seats. I swear no matter how hard I drive, everyone managed to arrive save and asleep.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lumbar support is actually pretty easy to add. I added it to my passenger seat and will be adding it to my driver's seat before Lordstown. Follow the link in my signature for installation assistance.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have had many different makes and models of cars, last car prior to Cruze was a low mileage Cadillac Deville 2005, it was pretty comfy and rode well because of weight of car and wheel base very smooth especially at higher speed. I fiddled with seat position with my electric driver seat and honestly it was painful. I am 5 10 and 200 and yesterday it was frustrating to be in pain, I do have some lower back issues but don't normally cause issues while driving. Not throwing the Cruze under the bus at all. Was just 450 miles in one day. I plan to trade the ECO next week if the dealer can get their stuff together. Never had such a bad experience as this trade. I put a deposit down on a 15 Cruze Diesel on 23rd, it is out of town and a used car with 1500 miles or so, and then after that they loaned the car out to another customer, we are going around in circles on this one. May end up complaining to owner of the Dealership if they don't make it right with me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Indyeco6spd said:


> I have had many different makes and models of cars, last car prior to Cruze was a low mileage Cadillac Deville 2005, it was pretty comfy and rode well because of weight of car and wheel base very smooth especially at higher speed. I fiddled with seat position with my electric driver seat and honestly it was painful. I am 5 10 and 200 and yesterday it was frustrating to be in pain, I do have some lower back issues but don't normally cause issues while driving. Not throwing the Cruze under the bus at all. Was just 450 miles in one day. I plan to trade the ECO next week if the dealer can get their stuff together. Never had such a bad experience as this trade. I put a deposit down on a 15 Cruze Diesel on 23rd, it is out of town and a used car with 1500 miles or so, and then after that they loaned the car out to another customer, we are going around in circles on this one. May end up complaining to owner of the Dealership if they don't make it right with me.


Since they loaned the car out after you put money down I would demand that money back and go to another dealership. Out of curiosity, why are you trading (lots of reasons, I'm just being nosy.)?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

They took my credit card on the 23rd but never processed it. I will see how it plays out. I just wanted the diesel when I bought my Eco 6 speed, been happy with the ECO. I think the ECO costs less to operate than the Diesel, just wanted the Diesel from the beginning and have been patient to find a fair deal, time will tell if it goes thru. Should know later today.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Indyeco6spd said:


> They took my credit card on the 23rd but never processed it. I will see how it plays out. I just wanted the diesel when I bought my Eco 6 speed, been happy with the ECO. I think the ECO costs less to operate than the Diesel, just wanted the Diesel from the beginning and have been patient to find a fair deal, time will tell if it goes thru. Should know later today.


Did the deal end up happening?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Been slow with the holidays. I put a deposit on a 15 diesel with less than 1500 miles on the 23rd. Then the dealership loaned the car to a customer and they won't be back until the 4th and it will probably have 3500 miles or more. Needless to say I am not very happy. Working with sales manager to try to get to a fair deal if possible. Never had such a bad experience. If the price to begin with wasn't so favorable I would run other direction. Sounds like they will add some warranty or reduce the price further.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Indyeco6spd said:


> Been slow with the holidays. I put a deposit on a 15 diesel with less than 1500 miles on the 23rd. Then the dealership loaned the car to a customer and they won't be back until the 4th and it will probably have 3500 miles or more. Needless to say I am not very happy. Working with sales manager to try to get to a fair deal if possible. Never had such a bad experience. If the price to begin with wasn't so favorable I would run other direction. Sounds like they will add some warranty or reduce the price further.


Tear up the contract and walk away. Do NOT let them process your credit card. The car you were working on no longer exists.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> Tear up the contract and walk away. Do NOT let them process your credit card. The car you were working on no longer exists.


I will proceed as I see fit. Thanks but this isn't my first rodeo. I don't give up very easily on anything I believe in. If it doesn't work out that's fine, but I will go down swinging. Should get it resolved very soon.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Once I did, I pulled the fuse so nobody could change my seat position.


Never thought of that, fantastic idea! The only problem I may find with that is I occasionally have a full car of people and I need to push my seat forward a bit so people can fit behind me. I may put a hidden switch somewhere for it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuse for the seat doesn't bother Airbag and seat belt? I take it if it did, the lights for both would light up the dash.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Merc6? No the fuse is for the motors that move the seat, the other systems are independent of that. 

I have had quite a few vehicles, my diesel being my first brand new. About one month after purchase, my then pregnant wife and I went on a 2200mile road trip in my CTD. Even without the seats being broken in, and her being uncomfortable from a pregnancy, we both thought the seats were very comfortable for that long of a trip. I think you'll be alright.


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

I've driven all versions of the Cruze and the lightweight Eco seats were the most uncomfortable.
There is more to the Cruze's leather seats than just leather.
I find them to be more comfortable than the seats in the C-Class we traded in.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

eaton53 said:


> I've driven all versions of the Cruze and the lightweight Eco seats were the most uncomfortable.
> There is more to the Cruze's leather seats than just leather.
> I find them to be more comfortable than the seats in the C-Class we traded in.


We must have very different builds. I thought they were some of the most uncomfortable leather seats I have ever sat in. Hurt my back and rear after just an hour.

On the other hand, I find the 1LT cloth ones quite comfortable for cloth seats. 

If you want a comfortable leather seat, Volvo knows how to make some amazing ones.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Indyeco6spd said:


> Been slow with the holidays. I put a deposit on a 15 diesel with less than 1500 miles on the 23rd. Then the dealership loaned the car to a customer and they won't be back until the 4th and it will probably have 3500 miles or more. Needless to say I am not very happy. Working with sales manager to try to get to a fair deal if possible. Never had such a bad experience. If the price to begin with wasn't so favorable I would run other direction. Sounds like they will add some warranty or reduce the price further.


Help me understand - What kind of deal would make this kind of action on the part of the dealership OK?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Help me understand - What kind of deal would make this kind of action on the part of the dealership OK?


It wasnt ok, will post more information when I get this situation to some sort of resolution. Should be resolved today or tomorrow.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

diesel said:


> Help me understand - What kind of deal would make this kind of action on the part of the dealership OK?


If it was me it would take a pretty healthy price cut off the original price. It will now be a much more a used car than a new one...and with the subsequent drop in value. 

IRS allows $0.56 1/2 a mile reimbursement...loss in value I think should be at LEAST $1.00 less per additional mile put on the car since the agreement was made. Certainly NOT for the originally agreed amount.

But from his post...don't think its going to happen at all.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have an agreement to purchase the 15 diesel and pick up on Friday is the plan. Been a bumpy road on this one. Will post further info after I get the car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> If it was me it would take a pretty healthy price cut off the original price. It will now be a much more a used car than a new one...and with the subsequent drop in value.
> 
> IRS allows $0.56 1/2 a mile reimbursement...loss in value I think should be at LEAST $1.00 less per additional mile put on the car since the agreement was made. Certainly NOT for the originally agreed amount.
> 
> But from his post...don't think its going to happen at all.


For 2015 IRS mileage was 57.5 cents a mile for business miles, I own a business and had several thousand miles for business for 2015. New rate I am guessing because of lower fuel cost is .54 cents a business mile for 2016. Just FYI


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Indyeco6spd said:


> For 2015 IRS mileage was 57.5 cents a mile for business miles, I own a business and had several thousand miles for business for 2015. New rate I am guessing because of lower fuel cost is .54 cents a business mile for 2016. Just FYI


I thought I pulled that from an IRS pub...maybe I made a typo or maybe the pub I looked up was wrong. I don't doubt you, it did have it going down the newest rates....lower price of fuel I guess. Sucks when fuel prices JUMP after they determine what next years deductions will be, You lose out the entire year if you are honest. Its been a few years since I had any reimbursable miles. Company vehicle negated the need.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Our HR folks gave us the same info about business mileage today. 57.5 cents per mile in 2015. 54 cents per mile in 2016.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Indyeco6spd said:


> For 2015 IRS mileage was 57.5 cents a mile for business miles, I own a business and had several thousand miles for business for 2015. New rate I am guessing because of lower fuel cost is .54 cents a business mile for 2016. Just FYI





obermd said:


> Our HR folks gave us the same info about business mileage today. 57.5 cents per mile in 2015. 54 cents per mile in 2016.



Actually, unless you have a mileage log for business use, either written or electronic, neither of you are getting any " business miles" from Unca Sam.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> We must have very different builds. I thought they were some of the most uncomfortable leather seats I have ever sat in. Hurt my back and rear after just an hour.
> 
> On the other hand, I find the 1LT cloth ones quite comfortable for cloth seats.
> 
> If you want a comfortable leather seat, Volvo knows how to make some amazing ones.


Yep, stiff but no where what I remember my leather seats were almost new in my Legacy. The seats in the Legacy today have been broken in by 3 different owners and time. Now that I don't drive nearly as much, I rather have the simple cleanup and aesthetics of the leather seats. heated would be a bonus but not required. 



Overspray said:


> Merc6? No the fuse is for the motors that move the seat, the other systems are independent of that.
> 
> I have had quite a few vehicles, my diesel being my first brand new. About one month after purchase, my then pregnant wife and I went on a 2200mile road trip in my CTD. Even without the seats being broken in, and her being uncomfortable from a pregnancy, we both thought the seats were very comfortable for that long of a trip. I think you'll be alright.



That's what I figured with the fuze.

I put about 3000 miles on leather seats with 2000 being a 2LT and rest LTZ. 2LT was in the winter so I also got to play with heated seats and remote start. I kinda wish I got a 2LT 6MT but not sure I would jump on the opportunity if it rose. If I have the car another year I may look for leather seats. So far, Ebay feels that $2000 is appropriate for 2LT/LTZ swap seeing that I need the back seat for it to work because eco deletes and all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GlennGlenn said:


> Actually, unless you have a mileage log for business use, either written or electronic, neither of you are getting any " business miles" from Unca Sam.


True. I do keep a log but my company pays me back at the IRS rate.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

obermd said:


> True. I do keep a log but my company pays me back at the IRS rate.


They (both your company and Unca Sam) still require some type of log to be kept contemporaneously with the trip. It can be in writing or electronically kept, BUT it HAS TO BE KEPT!!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

The seats are probably the worst for a long ride I've had in any vehicle. They could have done a lot better.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Su8pack1 said:


> The seats are probably the worst for a long ride I've had in any vehicle. They could have done a lot better.


I bought a 15 Diesel, the seat is slightly better than the Eco, but not a lot. My father owns a 15 Chevy suburban and he isn't happy with the seats either and gets sore. Pretty sad in my opinion.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

With 150K miles of seat time, I can say my opinion of the seats is that they are excellent. I have mentioned that before. I didn't like them at first.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have been moving the seat in different positions and added a small pillow for lumbar and it seems to be a little better. I have put about 1500 miles on the 15 diesel in a couple weeks my initial thought prior to ownership was the efficiency of the diesel, after a couple weeks the efficiency is wonderful but just driving the car is the real joy for me. Very happy with the diesel, i personally don't miss manual shifting the Eco at all. If I get new body style diesel I personally have no interest in manual shift again, maybe on a mustang gt a manual would be fun.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have been moving the seat in different positions and added a small pillow for lumbar and it seems to be a little better. I have put about 1500 miles on the 15 diesel in a couple weeks my initial thought prior to ownership was the efficiency of the diesel, after a couple weeks the efficiency is wonderful but just driving the car is the real joy for me. Very happy with the diesel, i personally don't miss manual shifting the Eco at all. If I get new body style diesel I personally have no interest in manual shift again, maybe on a mustang gt a manual would be fun.


Exactly! I have stated that before. There is a certain je ne sais quoi about the diesel that makes it very satisfying to drive. Glad you found a way to make the seat more comfortable.


----------

